

Does your MS major matter? - sonabinu

In the Tech workspace, does it matter whether your MS is in Software Engineering or in Software Systems?
======
flavmartins
I hope not as much as people say. Everyone pushed me for an MBA, but I passed
and chose MS in Technology Management. An MBA would have kept me too far from
the technology that I love and need to completely understand in order to be a
more effective leader.

